# affinis flowering in nature question?



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Dear all, 

I wonder if anyone can tell more about the circumstances in which affinis flowers in nature. I am interested in all kinds of details like: 
- water temperature
- soiltype
- depth
- current
- light
- date and locality

This plant is doing so well, but is flowering so rarely that we obviously miss some kind of trigger ... 

I know we discussed parts of this before and will re-read the entire thread, but that was about flowering in aquaria ... I am now wondering if there is something different in nature which we can try to re-create.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Water temperature and Photoperiond.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

date + locality = photoperiod (there are internetsites on which you can calculate this - and then also what is the photoperiod in other seasons)


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Photoperiod for sure. I grow outdoors in humidity domes and every year around the same time I get an influx of flowers. I get the occasional out of the time period flower tho don't get me wrong but they are few and far between. I'd say 99% of my plants will flower from March on for about 1-3 months. Some have flowered one year for me and then not the consecutive year. Maybe they didn't have enough nutrients to make the flower.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I would like to know exactly under which circumstances Cryptocoryne affinis flowers in nature. I have no problems getting others to flower ... But practically everyone has problems with this particular species. Once it is used to the water and light parameters in the aquarium, it tends to grow like crazy, but flowers only "accidentally". Emersed it grows well, but stays small and also rarely flowers. So we miss something to make it flower ...

So what i need is someone who can tell where and when he has seen it flowering in nature. Better: several such observations.


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

http://illumbomb.blogspot.com/search/label/C. affinis


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

After writing my question here, I found your blog. looks very good! Am I correct that you were there in January? the blog has a date of writing, rather than a date of the field observations ...


----------



## illumbomb (Feb 4, 2004)

I usually write my blog entry within 1 month after the field visit. I think you can download the photographs and check the properties of the file to confirm the date when I took the photograph.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

mmm, I found a daylength of 12h 20min in june, 11h 54min in december for Kuantan. Of course this is not completely exactly the location, but I think close enough. To me it looks like a seasonal difference in daylight hours can be ruled out as a trigger for flowering in _C. affinis_.


----------

